# wade fishing



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

From the age of 14 to 18 wade fishing was all I did. Had a Cushman Eagle and fished the Oso Bay and the area before the fish pass was cut (Croker hole area). Had a push net and would travel. Any of you guys ever push a fish net for bait? Sometimes you would push it and only get a couple of small shrimp or bait fish and other times you could fill up the net.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I never used a push net, but I fish with artificial baits. The only wade fishing I've done was a couple of wades by the bridge at the intercostal off SPID years ago. Picked up a few small trouts. and a rat red.


----------

